# problème très bizzare avec le site ldlc



## verazano (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook noir sous 10.4.9 et j'ai un problème très étrange 
Je n'arrive pas a me connecter au site ldlc.com que ce soit avec safari,firefox ou opera !
Tout les autres sites marchent enfin plutôt je n'ai jamais eu aucun avec les autres sites 

Sur mon pc fixe ldlc marche très bien le problème vient donc sûrement de mon mac mais de quoi il provient ?

Merci de votre aide prècieuse pour résoudre ce problème que l'on peut qualifier de mystique


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Juin 2007)

verazano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un macbook noir sous 10.4.9 et j'ai un problème très étrange
> Je n'arrive pas a me connecter au site ldlc.com que ce soit avec safari,firefox ou opera !
> ...



Mystique, effectivement, chez moi, pas de problème. iMac en osX 10.4.10


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

Peut-être l'adresse IP du site ldlc.com est-elle bloquée au niveau de ton pare-feu, ou d'un logiciel de protection (comme LittleSnitch) si tu en utilises un.

Quand les sites changent d'adresse IP, il arrive également les serveurs DNS mettent du temps à se remettre à jour. Et ton Mac et ton PC n'utilisent pas forcément le même.


----------



## verazano (22 Juin 2007)

bah cela faite plus de 2 semaines que je ne peux pas y accéder  
Sinon non je n'ai pas de logiciel de protection


----------



## shuby (22 Juin 2007)

Salut!
Moi non plus pas de problème (10.4.10)
Etrange!


----------



## verazano (22 Juin 2007)

bon bah je viens de faire la mise a jour vers 10.4.10 mais le probl&#232;me persiste et signe !!!!


----------



## verazano (23 Juin 2007)

Derniere nouvelle ,

j'ai réussi à isoler le problème !!! mais je ne sais pas ni pourquoi ni comment ce problème ce produit et j'aurai besoin de votre aide !!!


Alors j'ai testé avec l'ethernet sur mon macbook cela marche parfaitement j'accède au site . Donc le problème ne pouvait venir que soit du point d'accès ou je me connecte ou de ma carte airport dans mon mac . Je me suis donc connecté en wifi sur un autre pc et cela marche parfaitement

Le problème vient donc de mon airport , mais le coupe feu est désactivé et je n'ai aucun logiciel tiers qui filtre ma connexion .

La question est donc d'où cela peut t'il venir ? Je ne vous demande aucun miracle seulement une piste car je sèche complètement là .


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2007)

Je cherche... L&#224;, j'ai deux id&#233;es qui me viennent:

- L'adresse IP du site www.ldlc.com est 83.145.73.150 . Le sous-r&#233;seau Wifi n'utiliserait-il pas par hasard des adresses IP dans ces valeurs-l&#224; ?

- Ind&#233;pendamment du pare-feu, le "modem-routeur-point d'acc&#232;s" peut &#233;ventuellement pr&#233;senter une fonction susceptible de bloquer l'acc&#232;s &#224; certains sites pour certains utilisateurs, certains jours et &#224; certaines heures (par exemple le mien le fait). Dans le m&#234;me ordre d'id&#233;e, il peut aussi pr&#233;senter une fonction de contr&#244;le parental.


----------



## verazano (23 Juin 2007)

Le sous réseau n'utilise aucune ip proche de ce que tu proposes

J'ai vérifié les logs de mon router aucun problème aucune fonction parentale ou de restriction activer 

D'ailleurs dans les log aucune trace de demande d'aiport a accéder à ldlc bizarre non ?


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

Bon je reviens &#224; la charge  

Alors avec safari 3 b&#234;ta cela ne marche toujours pas , j'ai aussi essay&#233; avec des os virtualit&#233;s m&#234;me combat 

Ce probl&#232;me commence s&#233;rieusement a me gaver 
Suis-je maudit ?


edit: j'ai du nouveau en bidouillant un peu lol 

j'ai maintenant :



> Safari could not open the page "http://www.ldlc.com/" because the server stopped responding


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

J'ai rev&#233;rifi&#233;, et chez moi &#231;a marche toujours...

Des fois que tu utilises un signet ou un raccourci corrompu, clique sur le lien suivant pour voir si &#231;a ne va pas mieux: http://www.ldlc.com/ .

Ensuite, si &#231;a ne s'am&#233;liore pas, j'ai une autre id&#233;e : peut-&#234;tre pourrais-tu essayer d'atteindre le site au travers d'un proxy (comme celui-ci). L&#224;, si &#231;a ne marche pas non plus, &#231;a signifie qu'il y a un probl&#232;me provenant du contenu de la page, et non de sa localisation.


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

bon bah rien ne va plus 

Maintenant il se produit la même chose pour macgeneration 

une réinstallation complète a l'air de se profiler


----------



## cameleone (29 Juin 2007)

Tiens, c'est drôle...  J'ai eu un problème quasiment identique au tien, mais avec le site de Pixmania. Impossible d'y accéder à partir du Mac (ou plutôt des 4 Macs de la maison, 3 portables et un fixe, tous connectés en Wifi et sans pare-feu), sans problème à partir d'un PC, lui aussi en Wifi. Le problème a duré des mois ; j'ai même été obligé un soir, une fois passé au "tout Mac" chez moi, d'aller déterrer au fin fond d'une armoire un vieux PC portable pour passer une commande...  En revanche, avec mon Powerbook, j'accédais au site sans problème dès que j'étais sur un autre réseau (en Wifi chez mon père, en ethernet au bureau). Le problème venait donc plutôt de mon routeur, à mon avis (modèle assez ancien, il faut le dire).
Tout ça s'est résolu par le changement du routeur ; avec le nouveau, plus de souci... par contre, ne me demandez pas pourquoi... Verazano, as-tu tenté de te connecter à ton site à partir d'un autre réseau que le tien ?

En tout cas, ne te précipite surtout pas dans une réinstallation !


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

hello
je me permets de m'incruster
j'ai le meme probleme sur le site de la caisse d'epargne ( vraiment pas cool pour verifier mes comptes...) ca dure depuis 3 jours....
et sur le site dont tu parles je ne peux pas m y connecter...
une solution????? Help


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai revérifié, et chez moi ça marche toujours...
> 
> Des fois que tu utilises un signet ou un raccourci corrompu, clique sur le lien suivant pour voir si ça ne va pas mieux: http://www.ldlc.com/ .
> 
> Ensuite, si ça ne s'améliore pas, j'ai une autre idée : peut-être pourrais-tu essayer d'atteindre le site au travers d'un proxy (comme celui-ci). Là, si ça ne marche pas non plus, ça signifie qu'il y a un problème provenant du contenu de la page, et non de sa localisation.


pour moi ca marche en passant par le site que tu indiques...
alors ca veut dire quoi????? pleaaaaasse?????


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

tas de la chance dis donc


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

verazano a dit:


> tas de la chance dis donc


Est-ce que &#231;a signifie au tu ne vois pas non plus le site en passant par le proxy ?



landrih a dit:


> pour moi ca marche en passant par le site que tu indiques...
> alors ca veut dire quoi????? pleaaaaasse?????



Si &#231;a marche en passant par le proxy, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un probl&#232;me de communication. Le Mac n'arrive seulement pas &#224; joindre le serveur, &#224; cause d'un probl&#232;me r&#233;seau. &#199;a peut venir d'un probl&#232;me de configuration r&#233;seau interne au Mac (pare-feu, DNS, etc.) ou externe (serveurs DNS pas &#224; jour, &#233;quipements du FAI, routeurs, etc.).

Si &#231;a ne marche pas m&#234;me en passant par le proxy, alors c'est qu'il s'agit d'un probl&#232;me li&#233; au contenu de la page qu'on tente de charger, soit interne au Mac (dysfonctionnement du navigateur ou d'un plug-in, logiciel de filtrage, etc.) soit externe (filtrage sur le modem-routeur local, filtrage par le FAI).

&#199;a ne donne pas la solution, mais &#231;a permet d'orienter les recherches sur la cause possible.


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

Je n'arrive même pas à accéder au proxy 

Désoler j'ai lancé la procédure de réinstallation


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

verazano a dit:


> Je n'arrive m&#234;me pas &#224; acc&#233;der au proxy
> 
> D&#233;soler j'ai lanc&#233; la proc&#233;dure de r&#233;installation


En l'&#233;tat, je pense que c'est une sage d&#233;cision.


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

ok super merci pour les eclaircissements 
apres je sais pas ce qu'est dsn ...
je contacte mon fai... mais bon , ici( maroc) c'est jamais simple...


----------



## cameleone (29 Juin 2007)

verazano a dit:


> Je n'arrive même pas à accéder au proxy
> 
> Désoler j'ai lancé la procédure de réinstallation



Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question : 



cameleone a dit:


> Verazano, as-tu tenté de te connecter à ton site à partir d'un autre réseau que le tien ?



Bon courage pour la réinstall... tu nous diras si ça règle le problème.


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

oui cameleone j'avais ete chez un ami et le problème était le même


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

landrih a dit:


> apres je sais pas ce qu'est dsn ...


DNS (_Domain Name System_ ou _Domain Name Server_) c'est un &#233;l&#233;ment du m&#233;canisme qui permet de trouver l'adresse IP d'un site en fonction de son nom. Les serveurs DNS sont r&#233;partis sur l'ensemble du r&#233;seau Internet, et tiennent &#224; jour des tables de correspondances _adresse IP_ <-> _nom de domaine_.

Quand un ordinateur veut se connecter &#224; un site web dont il conna&#238;t le nom, il entre en relation avec un serveur DNS pr&#233;d&#233;fini. Ce dernier lui r&#233;pond en lui communiquant l'adresse IP du site recherch&#233;. Il est bien &#233;vident que si le serveur DNS est panne, que le logiciel DNS de l'ordinateur a un dysfonctionnement ou que les tables du serveur DNS ne sont pas &#224; jour, le site risque de devenir injoignable.


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

mais si je pige bien, ca n a rien a voir avec safari; donc pas de reinstal...???


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2007)

landrih a dit:


> mais si je pige bien, ca n a rien a voir avec safari; donc pas de reinstal...???


Si on n'arrive pas &#224; voir le site depuis un proxy pour lequel &#231;a fonctionne chez les autres (ce qui met hors de cause le syst&#232;me DNS), alors Safari, les plug-ins install&#233; ou le sous-syst&#232;me web/r&#233;seau du Mac ont de forte probabilit&#233; d'&#234;tre en cause. Dans ce cas, une r&#233;installation a de grandes chances de r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me.

Si le site est accessible depuis un proxy, le probl&#232;me est soit ext&#233;rieur (FAI), soit li&#233; au param&#233;trage local (filtre parental, filtre anti-spyware, firewall, routeur, etc.). Et dans ce cas, une r&#233;installation n'est pas la meilleure solution.


----------



## landrih (29 Juin 2007)

ok merci
j'attends une reponse de mon fai...
et sinon, je vois pas, car ca marchait ya deux jours , je n'ai rien changé depuis, et depuis 2 jours ca marche pas...:mouais:


----------



## verazano (29 Juin 2007)

Bon bah réinstallation faite 

Cela à résolu beaucoup d'autre problème dû à certaine de mes bêtises

Mais pour le net le problème est le même !!!!!
A part que maintenant j'arrive à accéder au proxy et qu'avec le proxy cela marche nickel (la preuve je vous écries de mon mac )
Donc je dois verifier mon reseau  !!!


----------



## verazano (1 Juillet 2007)

Bon bah cela empire 

je peux pas acceder à des sites commentcamarche ou encore clubic ou encore le site de mon isp !!!!

là je suis au bord du gouffre ! une solution le sav ou j'abandonne le wifi avec le mac


----------



## cameleone (1 Juillet 2007)

Ton modem-routeur, c'est quoi ? Une box ?


----------



## verazano (2 Juillet 2007)

non j'ai un modem câble relié à un routeur netgear wgt624 v3


----------



## verazano (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,  Je permet de remonter ce topic car j'ai trouvé le problème et que cela pourra peut être en intéressera certain !!!!  Mais pour résoudre le problème j'aurai besoin de votre aide   Voila en désactivant le mot de passe pour accéder tout les sites marches , le problème est donc le cryptage.  le cryptage que j'utilise est WPA-PSK[TKIP]     Lorsque je me connecte avec airport il le reconnait comme wpa personnel mais comme on l'a vu cela à l'air de foutre la merde ^^  Quel est la solution que vous me proposez ?  Merci de votre aide


----------

